# AHS 2nd Smiths Lakes Field trip (DUW)



## sweetangel (Feb 22, 2010)

Went on my first proper herping trip with the AHS this weekend past! It was so much fun, i thoroughly enjoyed it. I really recommend them if ur thinking about going 

So here are some photos of the trip, there are heaps as we saw quite alot!

to se the scene the road into the research base






and now the base itself





so first night we met at about 8.30 and grouped together. then we split into 3 cars and set off herping around the dirt roads and quarry.

first stop was the quarry, and on my first herp trip i found the first snake of the night alovely small eyed snake, but my piccy wasnt so good.

then we found a leaf-tail gecko 





and this frog (not sure what it is)





next up just outside the quarry was this golden crown snake who put on a nice display





a photo of the photograhers





then i think its a red back toadlet??





and its belly





a striped marsh frog





and a highlight of the night a juvie stevens banded snake!









then we went down into the rainforest which was fun stumbling in the dark and avoiding leeches but well worth it

we found an angle headed dragon sleeping





and one of my favs a nice big diamond chilling in the bottom of a tree hollow





got back at about 2.30 that night.

Next day first thing that came out for a visit was the lacies













then we went out for a nice walk where we saw quite a few things





there were 2 laceys seen one went up a tree holding a large half eaten rotting fish









and the other on the ground





area laceys were found where the water was full of giant fish





then we went for a drive to grandis - apparently the largest tree in NSW





this was the forest 





very similar to the next location which was the rainforst where we also found lots of stuff










angle headed dragon




and one with flash





skink of some sort





and oddly a eastern water dragon juvie









second angle headed dragon









seal rocks





boat at camp





then we went got back had dinner and regrouped for the last night
it was quite quiet as it was pretty cold but we did manage to see the same gecko from the night before and a few other cool things

first of all a dead bandy bandy and a dead small eyed snake





and my fav the huge 2m diamond that had a big tick on its chin and a big scar on its neck but seemed very good condition

















and a small eyed





and a highlight a live bandy bandy













and final day in the rainforest before we all headed home










part of the team





hope you enjoy as it was a great trip!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics. Looks like a good trip.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

There's a few people missing from the pic? Looks like you all had fun... how many carpets did you guys end up turning up? and did you find any Swamp / Marsh Snakes?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 23, 2010)

hey jason you should of got me to come along there was a spare spot lol

oh look at you terrorising that poor forest dragon ,sweetangel breeder of ridgtail monitors, LOL
yea isnt it funny but when ever we photograph bandy bandys we always mess with them and try to make them do the loop de loop thing haha


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

Rob, a list of all members attending has to be sent to DECC well before the trip for approval, a spare spot came up the day before the field trip but it can't be filled by someone else due to legalities of our Scientific Lic.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 23, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh :x


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Rob, I didn't even go as there was no room....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i know,ah well they certainly have alot of rules and regulations but at least i got to go the first trip


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

and we did find the most  :lol:


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah a that group photo was taken right at the end. quite a few ppl had already left or stayed back at the field station.

so i think out tally was

about 6 small eyed snakes
2 bandy bandys
2 diamonds
3 forest dragons
1 leaf tail gecko
a few frogs... im not good with frogs lol
1 jacky dragon
5 or 6 laceys 
1 golden crown snake
1 stevens banded snake
1 water dragon
a skink or some sorts not quite sure
and an apparent sighting of a tree skink, but it was only a glimpse and then we couldnt find it again.

so no marsh/swamp snakes unfortunately
also i think there was 1 land mullet sighted but again a glimpse

was a great trip though, hopefully we can go for longer next time!


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 23, 2010)

I think those mammal people saw the land mullet


----------



## Jumala (Feb 23, 2010)

Hoop Snake!! LOL. I love the colours of them 
Great photos. Had to look a bit closer to find the skink :lol:


----------

